

Why online reputation needs to be portable - rekoros
http://soroker.blogspot.com/2013/03/why-online-reputation-needs-to-be.html

======
a_a_a
Earlier:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whuffie>

<http://craphound.com/down/>

------
waterlesscloud
Isn't this really an AirBnB problem?

